# Farsi sentire



## Tommaso Gastaldi

We have just seen "_Farsi sentire_" in the sense of "*stay/get in touch*".
What about this other meanings? How would you translate them?

1
"Quando fà il bambino capriccioso, non dargliele tutte vinte: *fatti sentire*!"
"*Fatti sentire*, invia la tua cartolina di protesta!" 

2.
Gli applausi si sono *fatti sentire* solo alla fine del concerto.

3.
Abbracciami e *fammi sentire* che sono tua.


----------



## Manuel_M

*Make your voice heard, send your card of protest.*

*Applause was only heard at the end of the concert.*

*Hold me close and make me feel I'm yours.*


----------



## moodywop

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> 1
> "Quando fà il bambino capriccioso, non dargliele tutte vinte: *fatti sentire*!"
> "*Fatti sentire*, invia la tua cartolina di protesta!"
> 
> 2.
> Gli applausi si sono *fatti sentire* solo alla fine del concerto.
> 
> 3.
> Abbracciami e *fammi sentire* che sono tua.


 
Ottimi esempi! Aggiungerei anche:

4. L'età/la vecchiaia *si fa sentire*

per rendere il compito ancora più difficile per i madrelingua 

_Fammi sentire _però non c'entra con _farsi sentire_, non ti pare? Comunque penso che si possa rendere con un semplice _make me feel..._


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Hai ragione. Nel tentativo di arrampicarmi sugli specchi insaponati, potrei anche aggiungere:  


3.bis " Abbracciami *per farti sentire* forte nel mio cuore! "




			
				moodywop said:
			
		

> Ottimi esempi! ...
> 
> _Fammi sentire _però non c'entra con _farsi sentire_, non ti pare? Comunque penso che si possa rendere con un semplice _make me feel..._


----------



## Manuel_M

1. Quando fà il bambino capriccioso, non dargliele tutte vinte: *fatti sentire*

*When he behaves like a spoilt child, don't give in: make your authority felt*

3. Abbracciami *per farti sentire* forte nel mio cuore! 
*Hold me so that you'll make yourself feel strong in my heart (sounds awkward in English) *

4. L'età/la vecchiaia si fa sentire 
The only way I can think of expressing this one is by turning the passive into active:
*He is feeling his age*
or perhaps *age is leaving its effect.*

Native speakers, fatevi sentire!!


----------



## You little ripper!

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> 1. Quando fà il bambino capriccioso, non dargliele tutte vinte: *fatti sentire*
> 
> *When he behaves like a spoilt child, don't give in: make your authority felt*
> 
> 3. Abbracciami *per farti sentire* forte nel mio cuore!
> *Hold me so that you'll make yourself feel strong in my heart (sounds awkward in English)*
> 
> 4. L'età/la vecchiaia si fa sentire
> The only way I can think of expressing this one is by turning the passive into active:
> *He is feeling his age*
> or perhaps *age is leaving its effect.*
> 
> Native speakers, fatevi sentire!!


 Number 3 even sounds strange in Italian to me. _How about, Hold me so that I can feel your love (in my heart).  _

(10 minutes later)
Sorry about the delay in checking out Number 4, but I've only just finished throwing up.  
Aside from Manuel's very nice translation you could also say,_ Age is leaving its mark._


----------



## combustion

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> 3. Abbracciami *per farti sentire* forte nel mio cuore!
> *Hold me so that you'll make yourself feel strong in my heart (sounds awkward in English) *


 
I think it sounds awkward in italian too... but it is only an example for "farsi sentire"... so, if I can give a suggestion, don't use this sentence!
bye, comb...


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Ok I try to summarize. Please correct if something wrong
or add if you have more ideas

FARSI SENTIRE: some ways to translate it
========================================

1. Fatti sentire ogni tanto - Stay in touch

2. Fatti sentire quando arrivi - Get in touch when you arrive

3. Fatti sentire quando fà così - Make your authority felt, when he behaves like that.

4. L'età si fa' sentire - Age is leaving its effect


related:
5. Fammi sentire il tuo amore - Make me feel your love 


PS.
In sentence 3bis forte was adverb, Charles' interpretation was right


----------



## Oletta

And what about:

_Siamo usciti senza *farsi sentire.  *_(??)

Can I translate it more or less as: 

They went away burning their boats. (??)

Thanks,
Oletta


----------



## Achab

Oletta said:


> And what about:
> 
> _Siamo usciti senza *farsi sentire.  *_(??)
> 
> Can I translate it more or less as:
> 
> They went away burning their boats. (??)
> 
> Thanks,
> Oletta



_"Siamo usciti senza farsi sentire" _is uncorrect. The right phrase is "_Siamo usciti senza farCI sentire"

_The meaning of "senza farci sentire" is "silently". It means that they left secretly, more or less, or without disturbing.


----------



## Oletta

Thank you very much Achab!



Achab said:


> _"Siamo usciti senza farsi sentire" _is *in*correct. The right phrase is "_Siamo usciti senza farCI sentire"_



It's funny that the sentence is incorrect as I have taken it from _Invito al buon italiano. Esercizi di morfologia, sintassi e vocabolario  _by Bruno Stormi.


----------



## Achab

*W*ell, anymay, it is XD


----------



## Oletta

PS. Ha, you are right, as the original sentence is: _Sono usciti senza *farsi sentire *_and I must havetransformed it into "siamo". I should be more patient as it comes to the reflexive pronouns. Thanks again.


----------



## u2t4c6s8n

Salve, volendo in qualche modo tradurre le espressioni*
facciamoci sentire!*
* facciamo sentire la nostra voce!*
mi chiedo se fosse corretta e appropriata la forma
*let our voice be heard!*


----------



## CPA

u2t4c6s8n said:


> Salve, volendo in qualche modo tradurre le espressioni
> *facciamoci sentire!*
> *facciamo sentire la nostra voce!*
> mi chiedo se fosse corretta e appropriata la forma
> *let our voice be heard!*


 
_Let's make ourselves heard!_


----------



## TimLA

O forse:
Let our voices be heard!


----------



## u2t4c6s8n

CPA said:


> _Let's make ourselves heard!_





TimLA said:


> O forse:
> Let our voices be heard!


Ok, grazie mille ad entrambi!


----------



## L'equilibrista

Is it ok to translate: 

_"i morsi della fame iniziavano a farsi sentire"_

as "the pangs of the hunger began to leave their mark/to have their effect" ?

Thanks


----------



## CPA

_The pangs of hunger began to make themselves felt. _


----------



## rafjackman

Salve a tutti,
come potrei, invece, esprimere: 

"_Scusami se non mi sono fatto sentire oggi / in questo periodo/ in questa settimana)._" 

Riferendosi ad sms, e-mail, aim, etc.

Per caso con:

"_Excuse me if I didn't show up today._"

Grazie mille


----------



## fitter.happier

rafjackman said:


> Salve a tutti,
> come potrei, invece, esprimere:
> 
> "_Scusami se non mi sono fatto sentire oggi / in questo periodo/ in questa settimana)._"
> 
> Riferendosi ad sms, e-mail, aim, etc.
> 
> Per caso con:
> 
> "_Excuse me if I didn't show up today._"
> 
> Grazie mille



_I'm sorry I didn't show up_ (o _turn up_) sarebbe _scusa se non sono venuto/non mi sono fatto vedere_.

_Scusa se non mi sono fatto *sentire *_lo tradurrei con: 

(I'm) sorry I haven't been in touch.


----------



## rafjackman

Grazie mille! WR rocks!


----------



## CPA

Come avrai notato anche dagli altri thread che riguardano "farsi sentire", il significato varia molto a seconda del contesto.

_Sorry I didn't get in touch today/this week._
_Sorry I haven't been in touch lately. _


----------



## miss melancholy

Ragazzi, avete fatto venire il dubbio anche a me .. Quindi per dire tipo "Fatti Sentire":  "Please get in touch/keep in touch as soon as you can" "Don't be a stranger to me" "Be in touch"


----------



## Rebus100

Ciao a tutti!

L'espressione "loro si promisero di risentirsi", dove "risentirsi" è inteso come "rimanere in contatto", come si potrebbe tradurre in inglese? Specifico che devo utilizzare proprio il phrasal verb "look up".
A me verrebbe da dire "they promised to look up", tuttavia non mi torna molto bene e mi lascia alcuni dubbi. Qualcuno può aiutarmi, per favore?



> *Devi inserire solo la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non la tua traduzione*
> Come  devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Bel problema, visto che "look up" non significa risentirsi..


----------



## Rebus100

Paulfromitaly said:


> Bel problema, visto che "look up" non significa risentirsi..


In realtà sul dizionario dice che può voler dire anche "farsi sentire", "contattare" ("look [sb] up").
Esempio del dizionario: "look me up the next time you're in town" ("contattami/fatti sentire la prossima volta che ti trovi dalle mie parti/sei in città").


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se lo dici tu

con l’impegno di risentirsi presto
ma non so come fare a risentirsi


----------



## Rebus100

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se lo dici tu
> 
> con l’impegno di risentirsi presto
> ma non so come fare a risentirsi


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nel senso di "cercami".


----------



## rrose17

Rebus100 said:


> L'espressione "loro si promisero di risentirsi", dove "risentirsi" è inteso come "rimanere in contatto", come si potrebbe tradurre in inglese? Specifico che devo utilizzare proprio il phrasal verb "look up".
> A me verrebbe da dire "they promised to look up", tuttavia non mi torna molto bene e mi lascia alcuni dubbi. Qualcuno può aiutarmi, per favore?


It would have to be 
_They promised to look *me* up._


----------



## Rebus100

Paulfromitaly said:


> Nel senso di "cercami".


Quindi è sbagliato cercare di mettere questo phrasal verb nella frase che vorrei dire? Nel caso, come potrei esprimere in inglese quella frase senza quindi il "look up"?
Tutte le volte che lo utilizzo con questo senso devo specificare necessariamente "le circostanze" all'interno di una frase?


----------



## Rebus100

rrose17 said:


> It would have to be
> _They promised to look *me* up._


But the subject is "they", there isn't an "I". Maybe it would have to be "they promised to look them up", but does it make any sense in English with the sense that I would like to confer it or is a sentence that can not exist?


----------



## rrose17

“They promised to look them up” makes perfect sense. Of course you could say simply “They promised to call next time they were in town” but you were looking to use the phrasal verb “to look (someone) up”. Note, as an aside, to look someone up can also mean to google someone or do a little research on someone.


----------



## Rebus100

rrose17 said:


> “They promised to look them up” makes perfect sense. Of course you could say simply “They promised to call next time they were in town” but you were looking to use the phrasal verb “to look (someone) up”. Note, as an aside, to look someone up can also mean to google someone or do a little research on someone.


Thank you for your explanation, it was very helpful, and for your kindness


----------



## You little ripper!

Rebus100 said:


> L'espressione "loro si promisero di risentirsi", dove "risentirsi" è inteso come "rimanere in contatto", come si potrebbe tradurre in inglese?


_They promised to look each other up (if they happened to be in town). 🙂_


----------

